# NCEES 537



## Dolphin P.E. (Apr 5, 2011)

According to their answer, the charging current is inversely proportional to the the conductor radius. I think, it should be the other way around. As the radius increases, the charging current should increase as well. I also plugged in some numbers in the formula provided and it didn't match their answer. Anybody think the answer should be C instead of B?

Any clarification on this one would be a great help.

Thanks.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 5, 2011)

This one is discussed here. It appears there's an errata out on this one already.


----------



## Dolphin P.E. (Apr 5, 2011)

Flyer_PE said:


> This one is discussed here. It appears there's an errata out on this one already.


Thank you!! I finally got it.


----------

